# Best tips for new Kindle owners from "old" Kindle owners



## lindakc (Sep 11, 2010)

Since many people are getting first Kindles, I thought it would be fun for everyone to share a quick K tip.  I'll start:  you don't need to turn your K off when you are done reading.  It is designed to go into sleep mode after a certain period of time.  Many of us rarely turn our K's off and the battery lasts a long time between charges.  Have fun!


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

I'll join in!

To look up the definition of a word in an e-book you're reading, move the 5-way controller and you'll see a cursor appear on the screen. Use the 5-way controller to move the cursor to the front of the word you want to look up. A short definition will pop up at the top or bottom of the screen. To see the full definition, press the Enter key (which looks like an arrow). To go back to your book, press the Back button.


----------



## librarylady (Jun 21, 2009)

The right case/bag is key to having your Kindle with you in order to take full advantage of having the reading at your fingertips. I changed purses to one that holds my KK in it's case, and went through three cases before I was happy. Totally worth it.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

My tip:  please read the User's Manual that comes installed on the Kindle.  It is really very helpful in telling you what your Kindle can do, and how to do it.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

If you're in an area with poor 3g reception, turn off 3g to improve battery life.


----------



## Pinworms (Oct 20, 2010)

Calibre is a wonderful free program that will convert documents into Kindle compatible formats.  

Don't write any books on pedophilia and sell them to anyone in Florida.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

LOL, Pinworms!  I read that the guy send a copy to the police (not knowing who they were)..  

Once you have your Kindle and your case, then I suggest having it with you at all times and when you see a bookstore, or interesting books anywhere, just whip out the Kindle and look up books in the Kindle store and download a book or samples and smile smugly..


----------



## SilasGreenback (Dec 18, 2010)

David Derrico said:


> I'll join in!
> 
> To look up the definition of a word in an e-book you're reading, move the 5-way controller and you'll see a cursor appear on the screen. Use the 5-way controller to move the cursor to the front of the word you want to look up. A short definition will pop up at the top or bottom of the screen. To see the full definition, press the Enter key (which looks like an arrow). To go back to your book, press the Back button.


I'm sure I'll be grateful for the dictionary feature. It'll be much different than scribbling down the words on the back of my bookmark or on a Post-It when I don't have a Webster's handy.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

Don't obsess over how it works.  

Pretend that you are eight years old, turn it on and read.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Kindle is more reliable about keeping your last place read in a book if you go to the home screen before you put it to sleep.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Elk said:


> Pretend that you are eight years old, turn it on and read.


I like that!


----------



## Joe Chiappetta (May 20, 2010)

Tip: Don't get the Kindle to browse the Internet. It will become more of a burden to browse that way. Just use it for ebooks--can't go wrong then.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Don't let your "dearest" brother touch kindle, especially without a case. (some of you may know what I am talking about)


----------



## mhale (Dec 2, 2010)

Browse Amazon for some very fun (and free) games for the Kindle. I like Every Word. 

There are a few Kindle-compatible dictionaries that will work with the Kindle (where you can scroll down to a word and a definition will pop up). There are some foreign-language Kindle-compatible dictionaries, which is very cool. You can have several dictionaries loaded in your Kindle and change the default dictionary any time you want.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Remember that you can sample books before you buy them!  This a great feature in the Kindle store.  Try reading the first chapter to decide if you'd like to buy the book.


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

You should probably avoid the unlighted amazon cover due to reported problems.There are many (too many) other cover options out there.Go ahead and buy a few.


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

Linda:  This is a great idea for a topic!

My tip is that when you show your Kindle to friends, make sure either the 3G or WiFi is turned off.  Otherwise, they're too tempted to click the BUY button and you'll have all sorts of new books you didn't choose to order if they do that.  Okay, it's happened to me three times because I can't resist showing them the Kindle store


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Maybe they fixed this with newer Kindles.  but I used to read my Kindle 1  with the charger cord plugged in.  I had a problem (I cannot even remember the specifics)- but found out that the cause was my reading with the charger cord plugged in.  So don't.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

It took me a bit to figure this one out on my own:    No one can tell if you're reading great literature, science manuals or erotica .... so feel free to indulge your guilty pleasures.


----------



## lulucello (Nov 18, 2009)

I like to read my Kindle before falling asleep at night. (Well, and sometimes I'll nod off during the day, too.)  When this happens, often I don't remember details of what I was reading before falling asleep.  Then, next day, I'll come across a character whose role I don't remember.  When that happens, I can simply begin to type the name and a box opens at the bottom of the screen.  Type the entire name and press "find".  The Kindle will take you back to all the locations where that name appeared.  Click on the first location; read about the character where he first appears; then, once you are clear on the information simply press the "back" button and your Kindle will go back to where you left off reading.  I did this yesterday when I couldn't remember who "Sunny" was. It turned out he is the pet goldfish.   I guess he's a pretty minor character and I probably could have followed the action without knowing precisely who he was. But it's nice to know there's an easy way to check back.


----------



## lulucello (Nov 18, 2009)

I just posted about reading in bed before falling asleep. One of my very favorite features of the Kindle is that, as my eyes get tired I can enlarge the font and read longer.  Sometimes, when I turn on the Kindle the next day and the font is GIGANTIC I know I stayed up reading too late the night before.  But with these old eyes it's my favorite feature (well, after the immediate gratification of being able to have just about any book in less than a minute after thinking about it.)


----------



## lulucello (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh, and don't forget the  "alt - B" command in order to bookmark your page.  This will give you the freedom to go to other locations without losing your place. To return to the page you were reading, click "Menu" , "View my notes and marks". This will take you back to the page you bookmarked.


----------



## Pinworms (Oct 20, 2010)

Geoffrey said:


> It took me a bit to figure this one out on my own: No one can tell if you're reading great literature, science manuals or erotica .... so feel free to indulge your guilty pleasures.


I made a collection called "Delete" and put all my..."guilty pleasures" in there. That way if a friend asks to see my Kindle, they can browse through my books and probably won't click on it because they don't want to mess up my stuff.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

1) No, there are no page numbers in kindle books, learn basic math and do the calculations of percent read.
2) Those dots under some of your text in books are due to the "popular highlights" feature.  And yes, you can turn it off, check the menu.
3) Yes, you can fly with your kindle.  In your check in bag usually.  Put it to sleep before going through screening, at take off and landing.  DO NOT put it in the seat pocket in front of you.
4)  Most of the questions you have already been asked, since the kindles have been out for a few years.  Do a search on the board before you ask, it'll save everyone time.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I would add that, if you are stumped, don't be afraid to ask questions, even basic ones, here. That's one of the benefits of user forums like ours.

And, it is true, you can learn a lot by browsing through the various parts of the forum, and using the forum search at the top. 

Enjoy those new Kindles!


----------



## lindakc (Sep 11, 2010)

Folders, known as collections in Kindle-speak, are my friend.  Easy to setup and manage....quick read in the Kindle owner manual and you'll be an expert on collections.    I have one folder that contains downloaded samples, for example.


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

Don't be afraid to think of new ways to use Kindle.  When I get a pdf attachment to an email that I don't want to look at on my phone, I use my phone to email the attachment to Kindle.  

Elaine
Norman, OK


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Create a collection called "Books Read in 2011" and move all the books you read next year to it as you finish each one... At the end of the year, it's very nice to look through all the books you've read (even the stinkers)


----------



## sabinfire (Nov 11, 2010)

Luvmy4brats said:


> Create a collection called "Books Read in 2011" and move all the books you read next year to it as you finish each one... At the end of the year, it's very nice to look through all the books you've read (even the stinkers)


Good idea, I like categorizing things this way, especially for future reference.


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

Luvmy4brats said:


> Create a collection called "Books Read in 2011" and move all the books you read next year to it as you finish each one... At the end of the year, it's very nice to look through all the books you've read (even the stinkers)


Oh that is a good idea! I might retro fit that and go back and plug the ones I read this year into a folder. Since I've only had the kindle since February, maybe I can just rename my "read" file!


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> Create a collection called "Books Read in 2011" and move all the books you read next year to it as you finish each one... At the end of the year, it's very nice to look through all the books you've read (even the stinkers)


Great tip, thanks. I just set mine up...


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Harvey said:


> I would add that, if you are stumped, don't be afraid to ask questions, even basic ones, here. That's one of the benefits of user forums like ours.
> 
> And, it is true, you can learn a lot by browsing through the various parts of the forum, and using the forum search at the top.
> 
> Enjoy those new Kindles!


I decided to add my basic member introduction to this thread, in case I miss someone:

Greetings and Welcome, New Kindle-owners!! We are so glad you found KindleBoards! We have many areas that you probably will like. Have you been to The Book Corner yet? That's the area for discussions about books (naturally  ). That's also where you will find threads about books Recommended by our Members and a list of additional sites for Book Lovers.
Then there is the Book Bazaar where our member/authors post about their books and the Writers' Cafe that has discussions about writing, publishing and many other topics. Here is a link to all the KindleBoards authors:Unofficial master list of Kindleboards Authors. That is also where you will locate Bargain Books and even Free Books threads where you can get reading material at low or no cost! Here is a link to get you started: Master list of free & under $1 titles available from Amazon.
If you have a question about your Kindle or it's usage, check out the FAQ or the forum about Tips, Tricks and Trouble Shooting . Or, just ask your question. We have many helpful and knowledgeable people here at KB and we feel there is no such thing as a "dumb" question. Questions about KindleBoards may be answered at Your guide to Forum Speak! linked from Forum tips. If not, once again, ask away! *To keep everything running smoothly, we ask that everyone read Forum decorum.* 
Another popular place is Let's Talk Kindle, where all things in the Kindle world are posted about. Be sure and check out the Photo Gallery, where pictures of members, pets, flowers, landscapes or just almost anything interesting can be found.
Have you been to the Accessories area? There you will see information about covers, skins, lights, bags, stands and many other items to allow you to personalize your Kindle.
Looking to just kill some time while you are waiting for your Kindle or if you have your kindle, want to try something different? Try INFINITY Game - Word Association or The "INFINITY" Thread: KEEP POSTING...Ready, Set,... GO!!! in the Not Quite Kindle area.
Sorry for the long post, but there is just so much to do, learn and like about KindleBoards that I just get carried away.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Thank you, intinst - I was hoping you'd do that!!


----------



## mcostas (Nov 22, 2010)

SilasGreenback said:


> I'm sure I'll be grateful for the dictionary feature. It'll be much different than scribbling down the words on the back of my bookmark or on a Post-It when I don't have a Webster's handy.


The dictionary is so awesome! I feel compelled, out of respect for my college professors, to investigate words I do not know. The built in dictionary makes that so easy! Plus, and this is important, you can highlight those words and enjoy them later!


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

Bookmark "Kindle Boards" on your computer.  This place is a wealth of knowledge.


----------



## mcostas (Nov 22, 2010)

lulucello said:


> Oh, and don't forget the "alt - B" command in order to bookmark your page. This will give you the freedom to go to other locations without losing your place. To return to the page you were reading, click "Menu" , "View my notes and marks". This will take you back to the page you bookmarked.


I do the same thing!  It's amazing to see the toll the hours take on my eyes, sometimes I can start out with quite a bit on the page!


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

This might go without saying, but I'll say it anyway ... explore Kindleboards! You will not believe how much information is here in this one spot. I've found suggestions for books, authors, and genre I'd not have found otherwise. 

I would also highly recommend trying some of the indie authors who frequent these boards. You will find spectacular books for a fraction of the price of mass market books. Use that sample feature and go wild! There is a list of authors and their genre on the first page in the Book Bazaar.

Enjoy those Kindles!


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

Luvmy4brats said:


> Create a collection called "Books Read in 2011" and move all the books you read next year to it as you finish each one... At the end of the year, it's very nice to look through all the books you've read (even the stinkers)


 I like this idea!


----------



## CoffeeCat (Sep 13, 2010)

Don't forget that if you don't have your Kindle with you and you want to buy a book, you can go to Amazon's website, go to the Kindle ebook section, and purchase the book and have it sent to your Kindle wirelessly. Then wen you've got your Kindle on hand, you can just turn on the 3G/WiFi and download the books you purchased.

Also, don't be afraid to call Kindle CS if you need it, they're rock stars!


----------



## JenniferBecton (Oct 21, 2010)

Seamonkey said:


> LOL, Pinworms! I read that the guy send a copy to the police (not knowing who they were)..
> 
> Once you have your Kindle and your case, then I suggest having it with you at all times and when you see a bookstore, or interesting books anywhere, just whip out the Kindle and look up books in the Kindle store and download a book or samples and smile smugly..


That's a good idea! I'll remember that.


----------



## whiterab (May 29, 2009)

When you find a new book that you want to read - DON'T BUY IT !

Learn how to use Samples.  It doesn't take long to have 20 unread books on your Kindle.  I still have many that are laying there waiting to be read because I would see a book I had to read and I would go ahead and get it.  Seems like I find books faster than I can read them and what was a priority days ago is now 4th or 5th on the list.

What I do now is I download samples of books.  When I get through the book I am currently reading I go to the sample list and pick one I want to read right then and buy with the Kindle.


----------



## whiterab (May 29, 2009)

One more tip from me. If you feel that a publisher is asking hard cover prices for an e-book and you have time to wait for a more reasonable charge, visit the ereader IQ website and have them watch the book's price for you.

http://www.ereaderiq.com/pricewatch/

You can set the price drop you expect to see and you will get an e-mail when the price hits your mark. The site also has features for watching books that aren't on the Kinle yet.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

My tips are to keep the wireless off most of the time. Even if you subscribe to papers, mags, and blogs, you only need to turn it on or 2 or 3 minutes at a time. The Kindle charges fast, of course, but this is a really simple way to save battery power. 

Remember your bookmark function. A lot of books will let you use your 5 way controller to go to different chapters, but not all. More annoyingly, not all short story anthologies let you use your controller to go to the next story. However, the bookmark function fixes that. 

Get a cover. It protects the Kindle and gives you a little more surface to grip.

If you like the naughty stuff, have a folder for it with a boring name. That way when people ask you if it's a Kindle, you can say yes and demonstrate it without them knowing you like titles which include the word "spank." 

Remember to expand your horizons and at least download some samples in a new genre.  Maybe something with spank in the title. Or not. 

Call Kindle CS if you have a problem. Don't live with it until your warranty runs out and then tell everyone Kindles reboot constantly or lock up. If you deserve a Kindle, you deserve one that operates right. 

Use Kindleboards.com -- people here are helpful, book discussion is plentiful.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Seamonkey said:


> Once you have your Kindle and your case, then I suggest having it with you at all times and when you see a bookstore, or interesting books anywhere, just whip out the Kindle and look up books in the Kindle store and download a book or samples and smile smugly..


Yes, this! Even while watching TV if you watch shows where books are discussed. The Daily Show and Colbert Report tend to have authors on. I don't take my Kindle into book stores, just feel weird, but I will write down books or take mental notes and then DL when I get to the car.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

MichelleR said:


> If you like the naughty stuff, have a folder for it with a boring name. That way when people ask you if it's a Kindle, you can say yes and demonstrate it without them knowing you like titles which include the word "spank."


Lol! I have a Collection called "Smut" and I get lots of looks when showing off my Kindle (even though it's currently empty)


----------



## lindakc (Sep 11, 2010)

I use the camera of my cell phone to take picture of a book I may want to read.....stroll through the aisle of the book store with phone in hand.  I recommend the Amazon Mobile iPhone ap.  You take the picture and make it available to Amazon.  They return the Amazon page where you can download sample and/or buy the book.  L-o-v-e samples!!!


----------



## mareyeka (Sep 21, 2010)

I haven't seen my tip yet: Ziplok freezer grade bags are great for allowing you to read in the tub or by a pool without having to worry about the Kindle getting wet. Outside, if it's windy, it also protects from any dirt or pollen that may be flying around.

I leave it in the case and then just slip it into the bag. Just make sure it's really sealed.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Remember that there are other places for kindle books than just amazon.  smashwords is liked by many people, and I'm fond of baen.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> Lol! I have a Collection called "Smut" and I get lots of looks when showing off my Kindle (even though it's currently empty)


Sounds akin to my "Ooh La La!" folder, only I have 12 books in it.  (Yes, I know what I told other people to do, but I lack the shame gene. )


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Get to know your fellow kindlers by joining our Saturday night chats (click on the CHAT link in the top of the board).  Chats usually start at 9 PM Eastern Time on Saturdays, but I'm bored tonight and am sitting in chat if anyone wants to join.


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

scarlet said:


> Get to know your fellow kindlers by joining our Saturday night chats (click on the CHAT link in the top of the board). Chats usually start at 9 PM Eastern Time on Saturdays, but I'm bored tonight and am sitting in chat if anyone wants to join.


I did not know we had chats on saturday night!!! Too darn cool!


----------



## SilasGreenback (Dec 18, 2010)

lulucello said:


> I like to read my Kindle before falling asleep at night. (Well, and sometimes I'll nod off during the day, too.) When this happens, often I don't remember details of what I was reading before falling asleep. Then, next day, I'll come across a character whose role I don't remember. When that happens, I can simply begin to type the name and a box opens at the bottom of the screen. Type the entire name and press "find". The Kindle will take you back to all the locations where that name appeared. Click on the first location; read about the character where he first appears; then, once you are clear on the information simply press the "back" button and your Kindle will go back to where you left off reading. I did this yesterday when I couldn't remember who "Sunny" was. It turned out he is the pet goldfish. I guess he's a pretty minor character and I probably could have followed the action without knowing precisely who he was. But it's nice to know there's an easy way to check back.


Sometimes with paper books, I write down the first instance summary of characters on a Post-It stuck to the inside of one of the covers. I had planned to key in the same sort of thing with the Kindle and be happy to do it without reaching for a pen.

On the other hand, your approach sounds much better. 

I'm already feeling spoiled by my Kindle and it's definitely going to change the way I think about reading.


----------



## JerryInOCMD (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm not an "old" kindle owner, but here's my tip anyway...

If you want to avoid unexpected Kindle Document charges, be sure to go to "Manage Your Kindle" page at Amazon and set "Your Personal Document Charge Limit" to $0.00. This will force new documents to your @free.kindle.com address and a notification will be sent to your Kindle.

Love my Kindle!


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

At least once a month buy a book you wouldn't normally buy. Most books are fairly inexpensive, so move out of your comfort zone, try a new author, genre, read some of the oldies. BE BOLD IN YOUR READING!!


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Learn how to change the sleep screen images! Dead authors can be soooo boring!


----------



## Some Writer Cat (Sep 22, 2010)

HappyGuy said:


> At least once a month buy a book you wouldn't normally buy. Most books are fairly inexpensive, so move out of your comfort zone, try a new author, genre, read some of the oldies. BE BOLD IN YOUR READING!!


I second that one. I've gotten into whole new genres by moving outside my comfort zone.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

I just spent 10 minutes reading through this thread; as a new Kindle owner, I found it really useful. Especially the site that notifies you when the book hits 'your' price.

great stuff. thanks everyone


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

scarlet said:


> Remember that there are other places for kindle books than just amazon. smashwords is liked by many people, and I'm fond of baen.


Many people say that the Kindle is "locked into" Amazon and that it is the only place to get books. In addition to the sites scarlet mentioned, check out this thread:
list of additional sites for Book Lovers.

Lots of information there in addition to books.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

If you are interested in finding books that stretches your comfort zone but don't know where to start, consider joining our Quasi-Official Book Game Klub.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/board,59.0.html

KB participants are matched up and provide recommendations that they have enjoyed. It has been quite enjoyable and is very well organized by the originator, Geoffrey.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Remember that you can add highlights and notes while you are reading. These are stored in a file with a different extension than the book file. Because this file does not have DRM, it can be put on another Kindle which has the same book. (DH likes the ability to see my notes when he reads a book after I do. As a fan of _Dork Tower_, he appreciated all of the "Kill Gandalf!" notes, abbreviated as "KG", that I added to _The Hobbit_ and _Lord of the Rings_. )

If you want to make a list of words you learned while reading on your Kindle, add a standard note, such as "lookup" or "qword", to the word you looked up. (Use a word that is misspelled so that it is only likely to be found in your notes when searching.) If the word is not in the dictionary, check on Google or Wikipedia or add a note such as "lookup later"

Another option for either new words/phrases or quotes in a foreign language is to add a note with the definition or translation. I find it helpful to highlight phrases as well as adding a note. (I have 158 notes/annotations/bookmarks in my Kindle copy of Don Quixote.)


----------

